# Padron Whore



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I recieved this in a trade from a fine BOTL not to long
ago. I am finally able to post pic's. This is my latest addition to the family, 
the Padron 40th Anniversary Humidor. Been wanting one of these since
it hit the market. The humi is hand carved & the hand painted art-work on this is just beautiful. I also aquired three nice little boxes of my "now" favorite cigar.*


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: WOW, they look amazing!! Awesome trade and nice pick ups David. How do you do it. I would love to be able to get hold of some 40ths and 80ths (as would everyone on this board :lol: )


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice pickup!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! that is a hell of a trade! And that humidor is a a nice peace of handcraft work! Nice, verry nice! Would that I could get some of that Padron 40st over here! 
Dam you Americans are so lucky with al that great ciagars on the market!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh my lord David I am now officially jeleus that is one great pickup there. I have a box of 80ths coming today but the 40ths are my dream box. Way to go brother. You did hit the nail with the 80th though its my new favorite too.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> oh my lord David I am now officially jeleus that is one great pickup there. I have a box of 80ths coming today but the 40ths are my dream box. Way to go brother. You did hit the nail with the 80th though its my new favorite too.


Joe,You know anyone who has any 80th's in Natural? Looking for those but no avail.:huh:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweet pickup


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice pickup


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet pickup


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Wow Very Very Nice


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Um, wow?

:dribble:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are just crazy good looking ,nice pick-up


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

They look nice.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Please send some of your GOOD FORTUNE my way  Nice smokes! I remember when the non-maduro first humidors came out. I bought the one from Holts in Philly, and it was one of the first 30 that wasn't engraved with a # out a # and didn't have the second 40th anny bands...at first, people questioned its authenticity, however, once I showed them the receipt from Holts, everyone was relieved!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy shit David!! Nice pickup!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man what a beautiful box...nice pickup


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice. That's a nice looking humidor and some tasty looking cigars.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Brilliant, just brilliant!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow that box is awesome. nice pickups :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Whore!!! I have to say it whats up with the Lepord print comforter???


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Joe,You know anyone who has any 80th's in Natural? Looking for those but no avail.:huh:


You can try directly to Padron Miami ask for Marcos
305-643-2117


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice pickups!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice grab David. Yeah, those 80th's are a favorite of mine too. I haven't seen them in naturals either!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

goo! very nice!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow!!! That's an awesome pick up there...still looking for the Padron's around here.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice. Those are worth some serious $$!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

sofaman said:


> Whore!!! I have to say it whats up with the Lepord print comforter???


Your wife let me borrow the comforter. It's her favorite. That's the spare bed we use when she stays over....:roflmao:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> You can try directly to Padron Miami ask for Marcos
> 305-643-2117


Thanks Ben. I'll give 'em a shout


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so jealous those are the best


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

nice score!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Your wife let me borrow the comforter. It's her favorite. That's the spare bed we use when she stays over....:roflmao:


Thats some funny stuff right there....I don't care who you are!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

What in the world did YOU have to put up for those??--Your first born?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is an insane addition to any collection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome humi. even awesome-er (is that a word?...lol) cigars!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> What in the world did YOU have to put up for those??--Your first born?


Haha I was going to say the exact same thing.

Good taste man!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Incredible pick-up - congrats!:dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Your wife let me borrow the comforter. It's her favorite. That's the spare bed we use when she stays over....:roflmao:


Just send me some of those 80th and 40th sticks and she can stay over anytime:lol::roflmao: And she can tell you how you drink and smoke to mutch:roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Joe,You know anyone who has any 80th's in Natural? Looking for those but no avail.:huh:


Got them in-house and ready for you to buy and smoke. They are FANTASTIC!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Reverend Mike said:


> Got them in-house and ready for you to buy and smoke. They are FANTASTIC!


Sending PM


----------

